# Your Favourite Musical?



## Foxbat (Apr 23, 2004)

They always seem to be the poor relation around here so I just thought I'd stick my head above the ramparts and give them a mention. Sure, some of them can be a bit too sickly-sweet for my liking - but there are a few gems worth mentioning.

So here's mine: 
Kenneth Branagh's adaptation of Shakespeare's Loves Labours Lost (done in the style of a 1930s musical). This has everything - dance, wonderful 30s songs, very funny in some places. It oozes style and sophistication and has a(mostly) top notch cast - the top notchiest of them all has to be the performance of Timothy Spall and his rendition of 'I get a kick out of you'.

Great stuff


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 23, 2004)

I really enjoyed Moulin Rouge. I didn't go see it in the movie theatre. I caught it when it came on HBO or Showtime. I was surprised, I didn't think I would like it. My husband even liked it and he doesn't usually go for those types of movies.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 24, 2004)

Favorite musicals?  They'd be old ones.  I really wanted to like "Moulin Rouge", for example, but I just couldn't sit through the whole thing.  I really want to see "Chicago", but I haven't gotten a chance yet.

I don't know if you'd consider "A Hard Day's Night" a musical - but being that it starred the Beatles, you know it had lots of music in it.  It's also a classic comedy.  Lovely film.

Okay, as for "real" musicals, like I said they're older ones:

"On A Clear Day You Can See Forever" - Barbra Streisand stars as a college student who goes to a hypnotist (Yves Montand, I think) to quit smoking and instead discovers past lives.  Jack Nicholson has a small role as Streisand's step-brother.  I think this is probably my favorite musical of all.  It's silly, but I still love it.  Maybe it should also be in the thread about ridiculous films we love anyway.

"Sweet Charity" - this is a Bob Fosse musical that starred Shirley McLaine as a hooker with a heart of gold.  "Hey, Big Spender" is just the classic song for a musical.

"Kiss Me, Kate!" - Play in a film, as the cast of a production of "The Taming of the Shrew" tames a few of its own.  I only saw the film of this after I did props and set dressing for a college production of the play.  Lots of fun, especially the two gangsters.

"A Chorus Line" - almost too much of a musical drama for me, but I still liked it.  But thank goodness they didn't make Michael Douglas sing.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 25, 2004)

"The Music Man" is my all-time favorite musical. It's funny, the songs are clever and fun to sing and it has Ron Howard in it!


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 5, 2004)

"The Little Prince", with Richard Kiley, Bob Fosse, Gene Wilder, and others. Scored by Lerner and Loewe.  Classic.  


"Draw me a sheep."  The Little Prince


----------



## polymorphikos (May 5, 2004)

Monty Pyhton's The Meaning of Life.

There are Jews in the world, there are Buddhists,
There are Hindus and Mormons andd then,
There are those who worship Mohammed, but,
I've never been one of them.

'cos I'm a Roman Catholic, 
And have been since before I was born,
And the one thing they say about Catholics is,
They'll take you as soon as you'rre warm.

You don't have to be a six-footer,
You don't have to have a great brain,
You don't have to have any clothes on,
You're a Catholic the moment DAD CAAAAAAAAME!

Cue infectious chorus.
(Sorry, i was carried away)


----------



## kaneda (Sep 26, 2005)

West side story no question. Best songs, cracking dances and a good story. I don't think anything else really compares to be honest.

Other musicals I love are disneys beauty and the beast (yes i know its animation but it has songs!), oliver, sound of music and 7brides for 7 brothers


----------



## ras'matroi (Sep 26, 2005)

until now i just saw three musicals life. don't remember the name of the first one. the second one was 'les miserables' . don't know the english title of the third. translated it would be 'dance of the vampires'. it's about a professor and his assistant, it is set in transilvania and there is a vampire/count who is kidnapping a girl by inviting her to a dance. maybe someone knows it.....
and i'm planning to go in 'lion king' soon.

besides that i saw some classics like 'west side story' on tv.


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 26, 2005)

got to be rocky horror picture show it rocks musical with 50s b movie camp and great songs by richard o'brian


----------



## Leto (Sep 26, 2005)

Need I answer ? 

Other than the Rocky Horror (Picture) Show on stage, on screen or on stage and screen, I'm partial to Cats and Starmania (on stage). And on screen, All that Jazz, Chorus Line, The Meaning of Life and West Side Story.

But mainly *Rocky Horror (Picture) Show*


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 26, 2005)

polymorphikos said:
			
		

> Monty Pyhton's The Meaning of Life.
> 
> There are Jews in the world, there are Buddhists,
> There are Hindus and Mormons andd then,
> ...



loved monty python songs are brilliant


----------



## kaneda (Sep 30, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> But mainly *Rocky Horror (Picture) Show*



Still never seen that


----------



## Leto (Sep 30, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> Still never seen that



As a Londoner you have no excuse : 
http://www.galactic-guide.com/articles/2R149.html

It's an experiment to live at least one in a lifetime.


----------



## Alysheba (Sep 30, 2005)

"My Fair Lady" is my all time favorite musical. I must admit, that I did love the Disney musical "Newsies" and own both the VHS and soundtrack. Okay... I know I'm cheesy but I can't help it. "Moulin Rouge" is one of my favorite current musicals and I absolutely loved "Greese". I even liked the sequel (again cheesy) "Greese 2" and know a lot of the songs from that as well. One musical I can't find anywhere is "The Pirate Movie". I would LOVE to have that movie and I have the album (yes vinyl).


----------



## jenna (Oct 11, 2005)

The Pirate Movie is available on DVD, i have it.
you can order it here

i LLLUUUURRRRVVVVVEEEE mucicals! my faves in no particular order:
Grease 2
Grease
Jesus Christ Superstar
Oliver
Les Miserables
Pirate Movie
Sweet Charity
Annie
Moulin Rouge
Cabaret
EDIT: forgot to add West Side Story! (i was in WSS in high school, and when you're a Jet you stay a Jet!!)

if we're going even further back i love the old studio musicals, especially if they happen to star Gene Kelly! ie Anchors Aweigh, Singin' In The Rain yikes the list goes on and on!


----------



## GOLLUM (Oct 11, 2005)

My 2 fav musicals would be West Side Story and Oklahoma followed closely by My Fair Lady and Singing In The Rain.....


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Jenna! I got to get that!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 12, 2005)

jenna said:
			
		

> Grease 2


 
Jenna...just so you'll know next time you see Grease 2 - when they're out on the track and the football field...that's where my high school graduation was held.  Didn't go to that school, it was the _other_ high school in town, but our school didn't have a stadium, so we had to go down there for graduation.

When I get too homesick for southern California, that's one of the movies I watch.


----------



## jenna (Oct 12, 2005)

oh my god! you're so lucky! G2 is so my fave movie of all time  i'd love to be able to visit where it was made...


----------

